

Beautiful APIs and Dogfood - philjackson
http://blog.apiaxle.com/post/beautiful-apis-and-dogfood/

======
RyanMcGreal
> the best way to design an API which is presenting your company’s data might
> not be to represent your current products with a REST interface, but rather
> to design the API from scratch, keeping it as generic as possible.

What's more generic than a REST interface?

~~~
philjackson
Ah, my point was more about the data /behind/ the rest interface, not the rest
interface itself. In other words, just plonking a rest interface on top of
your current aggregations might not do the trick.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Ah, gotcha. Thanks for clarifying.

